# Last nights dream...



## Renair (May 9, 2008)

After U2, this is probably Ireland's best known export.  Guinness
Aka: A pint of Guinness, aka, a Jar of Liffey Water (Dublin River) aka, a Pint of Black Gold! or to me simply, "A pint of your finest black stuff there please...."


----------



## Kazoo (May 9, 2008)

now there's a gorgeous product shot, and just the suggestion I needed on a Friday afternoon!!!


----------



## K_Pugh (May 9, 2008)

Yup, perfect if you ask me, even down to the backdrop. Only thing that would make this better is if i could reach in and grab it.. not had one in a while.


----------



## Wyjid (May 9, 2008)

i hear it's becoming an import BACK to ireland these days.


----------



## saltface (May 9, 2008)

Definitely magazine quality.
...after cropping.


----------



## RebelTasha (May 9, 2008)

That is an awesome shot!!

Can I put in a request?
Could you take another one with a smiley face in on the top


----------



## Renair (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, no, not becoming and export, I think you mean import now.  The owners decided to keep the Dublin Brewery open.  Even back in the 1900's it produced over a million barrels of Guinness a day!


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2008)

Not to be redundant, but wow... really nice.  The text on the glass really pops, too.  Neat shot.


----------



## BrandonS (May 10, 2008)

nice shot of my favorite beer.  Very nice.


----------



## lostprophet (May 10, 2008)

I could really really REALLY do with one of those right now


----------



## Renair (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, looks good enough to drink!


----------



## Sontizzle (May 11, 2008)

thats my favorite beer!


----------



## Wyjid (May 11, 2008)

Renair said:


> Thanks guys, no, not becoming and export, I think you mean import now. The owners decided to keep the Dublin Brewery open. Even back in the 1900's it produced over a million barrels of Guinness a day!


 
i was at a beer tasting thing a couple months back and they were talking about all the different places guiness is brewed. one coment that he made was that ireland was starting to import some guiness from one of the african breweries beacause of how good it was.


----------



## NickButler (May 11, 2008)

I'm Lovin this shot.


----------

